
Be a creator, not a critic - camlinke
http://nathanbarry.com/critic/
======
dwenzek
Definitely a positive attitude that helps others grow and oneself discover new
ideas.

I like the following post, cited by one of the comment, which gives a clear
path for constructive feedbacks [https://www.lifehack.org/646592/premium-the-
lost-art-of-crit...](https://www.lifehack.org/646592/premium-the-lost-art-of-
criticism)

